# Opening Times



## jersey10 (30 September 2008)

Please note the opening times for the market this morning have changed. 

Openings 

G1 10:00am
G2 10:04am
G3 10:08am
G4 10:12am
G5 10:16am



why is this?


----------



## jackson8 (30 September 2008)

probably need to allow more time for the massive sell orders that are going to come thru and the  chaos that  the drop in american markets will cause


----------



## skyQuake (30 September 2008)

Longer staggering time, open not delayed


----------



## jersey10 (30 September 2008)

skyQuake said:


> Longer staggering time, open not delayed




i think it's been delayed til 10:30


----------



## Aussiejeff (30 September 2008)

jersey10 said:


> i think it's been delayed til 10:30




Better if they banned ALL trading today, no shares would fall and all would be well tomorrow,  right?


----------



## agro (30 September 2008)

Aussiejeff said:


> Better if they banned ALL trading today, no shares would fall and all would be well tomorrow,  right?




isn't that what they did in 87, a complete halt


----------



## Hatchy (30 September 2008)

yep great, ban all trading - overseas loses confidence in aussie markets and we fall 20% when we do open.... great thoughts.


----------

